# Kids at Work



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Doorknob hole at home; 8 year old










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Was he the one that made the hole?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

mrcat said:


> Was he the one that made the hole?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




LOL, one of the prime suspects. Probably his younger brother, however.

Although he has broken a bedroom window (with a crystal ornament) and a Suburban window (rock), filled the Traeger Smoker twice (Waterhose), and lit the yard on fire in 2014 (electronic start propane torch)

I guess the apple doesn’t fall far from the tree.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

:laughing: sounds like my brother when he was that age. :laughing:

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

That's how they learn, best to teach them how to fix their mistakes.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

My 9 year old installing t & g on the ceiling of my treehouse office.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

grandson helping me change a ballast.

he grabbed the fluke from the bag.

i asked him what are you going to do with that?

he said, not sure but i've watched you test wires with it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

griz said:


> grandson helping me change a ballast.
> 
> he grabbed the fluke from the bag.
> 
> ...


He ain't nobodys fool. This kid is a natural. Get that MIT tuition ready.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Irishslave said:


> He ain't nobodys fool. This kid is a natural. Get that MIT tuition ready.


Get him in therapy!

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

6 year old helping mix a sample quart at SW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I have no pictures, but my 3 year old helped me assemble a bed for his little friend who's staying with us. 

I finger started all the bolts and he finished them off with a hex driver while I moved to the next one. No lie, the little bug did a great job! He kept pace and actually torqued them down tight. I was shocked.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

First step of subwoofer installation RTFM...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

In wall sub woofer?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rblakes1 said:


> In wall sub woofer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yep, that one is a Triad, pretty popular unit.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> First step of subwoofer installation RTFM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cute kid, where you rent him from?...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> cute kid, where you rent him from?...:whistling:laughing:


Her...not sure who the father is, haven't got the paternity results yet.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

very cute who ever daddy is....

best to you if it's you...:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Inner10 said:


> First step of subwoofer installation RTFM...https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190218/c692281d6c0ad41702f1bb3be52ccc16.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> His little baby butt is going to be full of OSB slivers.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> His little baby butt is going to be full of OSB slivers.


Yeah but she's good at picking up screws and putting them in her mouth for safe keeping.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

If that kid is holding the directions, you should probably tell her to throw them away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

My daughter Scraping dried drywall mud at 6











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mordekyle said:


> If that kid is holding the directions, you should probably tell her to throw them away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's good at ripping the pages out and shredding them. Give her a box of Kleenex and she stays entertained until it's empty.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

After his field trip to the library today, my 6 year old spent the afternoon with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

My boy helping paint trim in the basement.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> My boy helping paint trim in the basement.


He'll never make a good painter. He's much to clean.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

VinylHanger said:


> He'll never make a good painter. He's much to clean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




I disagree 

i think he will fit right in because it looks like his shoes are on the wrong feet 

LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Window trims for my house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Mordekyle said:


> LOL, one of the prime suspects. Probably his younger brother, however.
> 
> Although he has broken a bedroom window (with a crystal ornament) and a Suburban window (rock), filled the Traeger Smoker twice (Waterhose), and lit the yard on fire in 2014 (electronic start propane torch)
> 
> ...


I may... or may not... have been grounded for lighting gas trails in the yard.


----------



## BigJimBo (Mar 24, 2020)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I may... or may not... have been grounded for lighting gas trails in the yard.



shoot yeah!!!! down here, I used to get it for lighting gas in “other peoples” yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

BigJimBo said:


> shoot yeah!!!! down here, I used to get it for lighting gas in “other peoples” yards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao, welcome to CT fellow pyro

Edit: where is down here?


----------



## BigJimBo (Mar 24, 2020)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Lmao, welcome to CT fellow pyro
> 
> Edit: where is down here?



ThankS. Partner
I live in a totally different country It’s known by most as Texas and Norte Mehico by others 
Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

BigJimBo said:


> ThankS. Partner
> I live in a totally different country It’s known by most as Texas and Norte Mehico by others
> Lol
> 
> ...


I love Texas. I spent a few years in Corpus Christi as a kid


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

We used to fill tennis balls with gas and kick them around in the street.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> We used to fill tennis balls with gas and kick them around in the street.


What is the outcome of said shenanigans?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

A&E Exteriors said:


> What is the outcome of said shenanigans?


Just good old fashioned fun. Maybe a few neighbors bitching at us out their front door but nothing serious.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

7 YO making a bench


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Mordekyle said:


> 7 YO making a bench
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Berk2 (Sep 28, 2019)

My home schooled 13yr old setting nails.

He's going to be the business partner one day :thumbsup:
I take him everywhere with me.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I was going to work with my father at the age of five. I loved it. I made all sorts of stuff with what I found laying around.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

3/4 of the crew working tonight at home. 15 lights to install @ $3/per.










11 YO








12 YO









9 YO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Mordekyle said:


> 3/4 of the crew working tonight at home. 15 lights to install @ $3/per.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Electricity - so easy a 9 yo can do it!

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Keep em busy there Mord. While your @ it, get that boy to put some screw caps in that door insert. Lmk if you need some, I’ve got 10 packs or so rolling around in the box somewhere

J/K

Mike


----------



## WillSpens (11 mo ago)

I don't have my own kids, but I remember times when I was a kid myself. My father often took me to his work, and I loved it. He let me do something simple, and I was the happiest person in the whole world.
But, let's don't forget about safety! And I think it's great to take kids to work, show them something, as long as it's safe!


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Pipe nipple ladder rack, ledgerlok’d to shipping container.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Just found this thread. 
Helping a friend put on a steel roof last Saturday, took my 3 oldest boys. 16, 15, 12. 

16 is first on the right, 12 second from left. 15 nowhere to be found, as usual. 

This is a big part of why I take side jobs - so I can take the boys and teach them stuff. 

16 is my best worker. I did a shower door replacement a few weeks ago, and after I pulled the old door 16 got annoyed by the ugly silicone left behind. Asked if he could scrape it off. Absolutely! I didn't even tell him I needed it all gone for the new stuff to stick, just handed him a knife and went to start assembling the new door. Come back and the shower was clean as a whisle. He didn't damage anything and was obsessive about getting it clean. 👍

15 can sometimes be a good worker - more likely than 16 to just jump in and get stuff done. Just as long as there's no one around to talk to. Otherwise he's the homeowners new best friend. 

The roof was 12's first real job outside the house.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

“Are you afraid of snakes?” asked the homeowner’s mother.
She stood up from her recliner, saw a snake go under it, and came out for help.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> “Are you afraid of snakes?” asked the homeowner’s mother.
> She stood up from her recliner, saw a snake go under it, and came out for help.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Helping granddaughter change the shocks on her van. Also replaced the spark plugs and flushed the brake fluid. 

Actually she’s helping me. I bought the parts, had the tools. Her van, so i forced her to provide most of the labor. It’s amazing the leverage you get when you tell her it has to be done, and you can save $hundreds by doing it yourself.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Half-fast Eddie said:


> Helping granddaughter change the shocks on her van. Also replaced the spark plugs and flushed the brake fluid.
> 
> Actually she’s helping me. I bought the parts, had the tools. Her van, so i forced her to provide most of the labor. It’s amazing the leverage you get when you tell her it has to be done, and you can save $hundreds by doing it yourself.


CRAZY!!!

I spent half my day changing brake rotors and pads with my daughter!









I have the tools, she bought the parts, I did first side, she did (most) of second side...

No more Wubba wubba's!!!

Throw in that oil change and we're all good!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Ed Corrigan said:


> CRAZY!!!
> 
> I spent half my day changing brake rotors and pads with my daughter!
> 
> ...


At least get her some nitrile gloves.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

hdavis said:


> At least get her some nitrile gloves.


girl


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Ed Corrigan said:


> girl


Girls don't wear nitrile gloves? Hunh...


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

hdavis said:


> Girls don't wear nitrile gloves? Hunh...


Girls do... Lol


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Ed Corrigan said:


> girl


What? I wear disposable gloves working on the car, makes cleanup so much easier.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Half-fast Eddie said:


> What? I wear disposable gloves working on the car, makes cleanup so much easier.


Eh, we don't. Couple drops of Dawn dish soap...all good. 

To each his own.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Its good them learn how to do some of that. That way when thy go to a shop and the guy thinks they can pull a fast one the girl knows better. I thing I really dislike when guys talk down to women like they are dumb. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Randy Bush said:


> Its good them learn how to do some of that. That way when thy go to a shop and the guy thinks they can pull a fast one the girl knows better. I thing I really dislike when guys talk down to women like they are dumb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


Knowledge is power.

She's so smart, she got to do a side on my dump truck, too! 😝


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Half-fast Eddie said:


> What? I wear disposable gloves working on the car, makes cleanup so much easier.


Now, back the truck up, Eddie...

Look back at your pic and see what her hands look like. No gloves...

_Who's _providing the labor??

Good to teach em about what it takes to make the world go round, though. 👍


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I knew a young lady that grew up working in her dad's repair shop. She could rebuild an engine and whatever else needed doing.

If she was working in her car, she'd get totally POd if some guy came up because he thought she needed help.

She was really cute, and stacked, but assuming she was incompetent killed any chance the guy may have had.

It actually changed the way I offer to help. "Would you like some help?"


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Them steel toe flip flops in the first pic? 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> Lil man gets around!! Kudos! He's way ahead of the curve already.


On the record: To the former, fair point. Not a lot of excuses for letting him drill studs without closed toe shoes at least. Off the record, life is inherently risky and any attempt to mitigate that fact into nonexistence is, ultimately, futile. I dunno. It's all he had at my house. 

And thank you, I am mighty proud of him. He's a better man than me in many ways.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Kowboy said:


> Jaws:
> 
> You have absolutely no knowledge of my experience and skills. When you don't, while simultaneously making the above statement, you have made yourself all hat and no cattle; a Texas colloquialism with which I'm sure you are familiar. lol



I know you install sinks, and unless you got a lot bigger recently I doubt you have a super running installers. So like I said, no one cares if you'd fire a super.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

onmywayup said:


> On the record: To the former, fair point. Not a lot of excuses for letting him drill studs without closed toe shoes at least. Off the record, life is inherently risky and any attempt to mitigate that fact into nonexistence is, ultimately, futile. I dunno. It's all he had at my house.
> 
> And thank you, I am mighty proud of him. He's a better man than me in many ways.


The shoes was just continuing the safety class people were putting on... Just funnin cause Mordekyle's such a bad parent 😆. I'm with you all the way and think you guys are teaching them well. 

Here's a pic of my kid cleaning up after the tuck pointing of that chimney in my avatar pic. Note the lack of safety glasses, hat, sunscreen, dust mask, safety harness,... And you can only see the top of him, lol!!


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Ed Corrigan said:


> The shoes was just continuing the safety class people were putting on... Just funnin cause Mordekyle's such a bad parent 😆. I'm with you all the way and think you guys are teaching them well.
> 
> Here's a pic of my kid cleaning up after the tuck pointing of that chimney in my avatar pic. Note the lack of safety glasses, hat, sunscreen, dust mask, safety harness,... And you can only see the top of him, lol!!
> View attachment 531928


Someone should put you in jail and throw away the key.

Do they still have capitol punishment in Ohio?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

My oldest wanted to come to work today.
Easy day putting in piles for a deck and then laying out new gravel 
















My oldest wanted to come to work today.
Easy day putting in piles for a deck.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

The only thing my oldest is good for is pulling the little round low e stickers off the windows.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> My oldest wanted to come to work today.
> Easy day putting in piles for a deck and then laying out new gravel
> View attachment 532116
> 
> ...


Going soft on the lad...

Back when I was that age, I got a wheelbarrow and a hoe...

No pea gravel in the mud, either. We chopped 57's.



🤪🤣🤣🤣

Lil man's hittin it good! He looks like he has some fine Irish skin. Keep that hat on!


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Proud Son...proud Dad.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I hope Joe is proud of me.

My son nailed off the fence because high winds had blown off some of the stapled boards.

Safety glasses were worn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willievkatz (Jul 28, 2021)

Mordekyle said:


> I hope Joe is proud of me.
> 
> My son nailed off the fence because high winds had blown off some of the stapled boards.
> 
> ...


Along with hard hat, respirator, ear plugs, gloves, and steel-toed boots.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

Don't you fellas do any work anymore, or do you just follow the kids around taking pictures?

😆😆🤣🤣🤣


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Don't you fellas do any work anymore, or do you just follow the kids around taking pictures?
> 
> 😆😆🤣🤣🤣


Well, with child labor laws and all ya' gotta' do what you gotta' do...


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willievkatz (Jul 28, 2021)

Discovered the ol' baby battery Dremel today. 

Wish I could say my kids are as industrious as y'all's 😂😂😂


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Mordekyle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is into the big money now.

$20 + lunch for 3ish hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Mordekyle said:


> He is into the big money now.
> 
> $20 + lunch for 3ish hours.
> 
> ...


Where's the insulation. He can't learn nuthin' if insulation isn't getting into his eyes and down his back.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

VinylHanger said:


> Where's the insulation. He can't learn nuthin' if insulation isn't getting into his eyes and down his back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I don’t wanna scare him away. This was a great first one. Plenty of room, no insulation, dryish.

I’ve had him cut poly outside while me and the helper were underneath ugly ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Alohaa said:


> It's great to teach kids how to use tools around the house from an early age, but then they'll grow up to be able to do everything.


Or they will end of like my neighbour who asked me to change a door handle for him because he doesn’t know how 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

The 11 year old said he would put the swing set together for $50.

The 13 year old in the hat put the file cabinet together for $50, and is now helping on the swing set.



I’m all done with my part, waiting on them.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Man, I miss the trick or treating. Finished up a couple years ago. We would be just rolling in about now with bags of candy to dive through...
> 
> Enjoy while they're young.


Don't worry, you get another shot at grandparent stage...


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

KAP said:


> Don't worry, you get another shot at grandparent stage...


Dude, I'm gonna ROCK Grandpahood. 😀


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Dude, I'm gonna ROCK Grandpahood. 😀


It's funny... later in life, I used to half-tease my wife about having another kid, and she'd always say something along the lines of "the factories closed" and I'd be like "but babe, we know what we're doing now" along with a wry smile... 

But...


----------



## WlaterFer (2 mo ago)

Mordekyle said:


> My 9 year old installing t & g on the ceiling of my treehouse office.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Job!


----------



## WlaterFer (2 mo ago)

Inner10 said:


> First step of subwoofer installation RTFM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cute babe!!!


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

The 13 and 12 year old each earned $100 for about 5 hours of work over two days.

Plus, a $50 gift card! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Christmas set up/ take down is a great business!


----------

